# pronta- entrega



## Cecília Meloni

"Pronta-entrega" es cuando compramos algo (generalmente en gran cantidad) y el vendedor lo entrega inmediatamente, como si fuera una compra unitaria.? Cómo se dice esto en español ?


----------



## Fanaya

Na Espanha, parece-me que '_entrega inmediata_', quer dizer, produz-se quando uma loja tem um produto em estoque, já que se entrega no momento da compra.


----------



## willy2008

Entrega inmediata también en Argentina.


----------



## cinditina

¿Podrían ponerme esta expresión en un contexto?
gracias


----------



## uchi.m

cinditina said:


> ¿Podrían ponerme esta expresión en un contexto?
> gracias


Exemplos


----------



## pkogan

Aunque no coincide exactamente con su descripción, creo que Cecilia se refiere a lo que en Argentina llamamos *delivery* o *envío a domicilio*.


----------



## Fanaya

pkogan said:


> Aunque no coincide exactamente con su descripción, creo que Cecilia se refiere a lo que en Argentina llamamos *delivery* o *envío a domicilio*.



Precisamente creo que es lo contrario, porque con el envío a domicilio se demora la entrega de lo que hayas comprado.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Pkogan, no es envío a domicilio. Quiero recoger la mercancía en la propia tienda, inmediatamente, pero en gran cantidad.


----------



## pkogan

Si es en gran cantidad (lo que en portugués sería _por atacado)_ en Argentina decimos *por mayor*. Si se refiere, como dice Fanaya, a la inmediatez en la entrega, decimos *entrega inmediata*.
Pregunta: cómo se diría entonces en Brasil lo que en Argentina llamamos delivery o entrega a domicilio?


----------



## Fanaya

'T_ele-entrega_' (en Portugal, en Brasil me parece que no se usa) o '_entrega ao/em domicílio_' (en Portugal diría que es más común la primera, en Brasil ni idea). Sobre las compras '_al por mayor_' creo que la traducción al portugués sería '_por grosso_' (PtE) o '_por atacado_' (PtB), así que no sé si es exactamente lo que se está preguntando...


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Pkogan, se dice "entrega à domicílio" ou o termo inglês delivery.


----------



## Fanaya

Cecília Meloni said:


> Pkogan, se dice "entrega *à* domicílio" ou o termo inglês delivery.



¿Cómo puede ser si la palabra '_domicílio_' es masculina? En todo caso sería '_a domicílio_', y por lo menos yo, nunca lo he oído.


----------



## Audie

Fanaya said:


> ¿Cómo puede ser si la palabra '_domicílio_' es masculina? En todo caso sería '_a domicílio_', y por lo menos yo, nunca lo he oído.


No Brasil praticamente só se usa(va) '_a domicílio_'. Mas ultimamente tem havido campanhas de caça ao '_a domicílio_' em favor do '_em/no domicílio_'.


----------



## pkogan

Obrigado a todos!


----------

